# Samsung 2016 line not Directv 4K Ready ?



## tombet (Sep 27, 2006)

Samsung had been one of the main 4K LED's that Directv claimed was compatible (without using a Genie 4k Mini).

I notice that none of the 2016 Samsung models are on their 4k Ready list. Only 2014 & 2015 models.

The 2016 models have been out for a couple months. Are they no longer "Directv 4k Ready " ?

Specific TV I was hoping would be on that list is Samsung UN60KU6300.

I'd almost guess its just a list that hasn't gotten updated, except that the Sony 2016 models are on the list.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tombet said:


> Samsung had been one of the main 4K LED's that Directv claimed was compatible (without using a Genie 4k Mini).
> 
> I notice that none of the 2016 Samsung models are on their 4k Ready list. Only 2014 & 2015 models.
> 
> ...


Go here to Samsung Website. It shows it as RVU ( DirecTV Ready ).
http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN70KU6300FXZA

Click this link and you can compare the different TVs.
http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/all-products

Note: The newest thing is HDR, High Dynamic Range. You have to move up to the KU7000 series to get that feature. Read about it and see if it is for you.

Copied and Pasted from the Best Buy website:
*High dynamic range (HDR) creates a more realistic picture *
HDR technology expands the contrast and color range of the existing pixels on your TV to reveal a better, brighter, more colorful image. The picture quality is noticeably more natural.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Unfortunately that page doesn't seem to be one that can be relied on. As an example, I have an EG9600, which is on the list. However, mine is a UB revision, which as of now doesn't actually work, the older UA is what's compatible. At one point Jethead was looking into that one, but it is a case where the list can't be completely relied on.


----------



## tombet (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I am aware that Samsung shows that model as RVU, and so it should be compatible.

However, Directv keeps a list of specific TV models. It says "*only* the following TV models are DIRECTV 4K Ready:"

I understand the RVU feature for REMOTE viewing, but this sure seems like a step back that if the TV is right next to the Genie, I can't simply plug in an HDMI cable and get the job done. Unless of course I get a Genie Mini - but again, the TV is right next to the Genie. Getting the mini seems dumb. This is progress ?

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4385

How do I know if my TV is DIRECTV 4K Ready?
Currently only the following TV models are DIRECTV 4K Ready:

Brand

Year

Models

Samsung

2014

All Smart UHD/4K TV Models

2015

JS9500, JS9100, JS9000, JS8600, JS8500, JS850D, JU7500, JU750D, JU7100, JU710D, JU6700, JU670D, JU6500, JU650D, JS8000, JS7000, JU6400, JU640D, JU6390, JU639D, JS700D, JU650D, JU641D

LG

2015

UF9500, UF7600, UF7690, UF7700, UF8500, UF8600, EG9600, EF9800

Sony

2015

XBR-75X940C, XBR-65X930C, XBR-75X910C, XBR-65X900C, XBR-55X900C, XBR-75X850C, 
XBR-65X850C, XBR-55X850C, XBR-49X830C, XBR-43X830C, XBR-65X810C, XBR-55X810C, XBR-49X810C

2016

XBR-55X850D, XBR-65X850D, XBR-75X850D, XBR-85X850D, XBR-55X930D, XBR-65X930D, XBR-75X940D


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Most lists are out of date about 2 days after they are printed / published in these days.
Whatever their cycle to update it is, it gets more and more out of date until it is updated.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

tombet said:


> I understand the RVU feature for REMOTE viewing, but this sure seems like a step back that if the TV is right next to the Genie, I can't simply plug in an HDMI cable and get the job done. Unless of course I get a Genie Mini - but again, the TV is right next to the Genie. Getting the mini seems dumb. This is progress ?


This has been covered many, many times. Either put the Genie in a different room or deal with having both the Genie and the Client or RVU TV in the same room. That is just how it has to be for now. It won't be like that forever, this was a stop gap solution for the time being so they could get 4K content working now and advertise that they have more than the competition.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tombet said:


> I understand the RVU feature for REMOTE viewing, but this sure seems *like a step back* that if the TV is right next to the Genie, I can't simply plug in an HDMI cable and get the job done. Unless of course I get a Genie Mini - but again, the TV is right next to the Genie. Getting the mini seems dumb. *This is progress ?*


no it's step forward
yes, a progress - before that you didn't have ability to watch 4k linear channel(s)


----------



## tombet (Sep 27, 2006)

Its certainly a kludge solution.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it purely scholastic

they made it their own way and customers must accept it or switch to other provider with full blown STB [H3] supporting 4l HDMI output with 16 tuners


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

And the Dish customers are probably wondering when they will have any live 4K programming like Directv customers, so they currently have a halfassed solution as well with a true 4K DVR but no live content.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bummers everywhere !  Damn !


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

tombet said:


> Samsung had been one of the main 4K LED's that Directv claimed was compatible (without using a Genie 4k Mini).
> 
> I notice that none of the 2016 Samsung models are on their 4k Ready list. Only 2014 & 2015 models.
> 
> ...


I just received a firmware update for my 2016 UN65KS9000 Sammy and now the RVU is working after calling DirecTV to activate it. Before the firmware update, I got a Sorry message about RVU coming soon.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

How is the performance on the 2016 RVU TV's? If the guide still look dim and the guide slow?


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> How is the performance on the 2016 RVU TV's? If the guide still look dim and the guide slow?


The guide looks great, not dim at all and it is just as fast as the genie. I have 2 4K Samsung's, 2014 & 16 both using RVU and they work the same. The only thing I noticed is when turning off the 2016 TV and then the next time I turn it on with the remote for RVU, it defaults to HDMI and I have to change the source back to RVU. My 2014 does not do this. Perhaps a future software update will resolve the issue.


----------



## Dave_O (Aug 17, 2013)

I just got a Samsung 2016 4K tv, KU6300. The DirecTV box (HR 44) showed up as a source, and after a bit of work with DirecTV support over the phone, was activated. The guide seems snappy, and does not look dim. The only problem I have is that if I try to pin the Directv source to the Hub, it causes the Hub display to keep popping up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave_O said:


> I just got a Samsung 2016 4K tv, KU6300. The DirecTV box showed up as a source, and after a bit of work with DirecTV support over the phone, was activated. The guide seems snappy, and does not look dim. The only problem I have is that if I try to pin the Directv source to the Hub, it causes the Hub display to keep popping up.


You'll get used to the Hub popping up. Just out of curiosity, did you figure out how to get rid of all the D* crap on the Source line? I get all nine of my HRs on that line and the only way I've found to get rid of them is to disconnect the Internet to the TV.

Rich


----------



## Dave_O (Aug 17, 2013)

Rich said:


> You'll get used to the Hub popping up. Just out of curiosity, did you figure out how to get rid of all the D* crap on the Source line? I get all nine of my HRs on that line and the only way I've found to get rid of them is to disconnect the Internet to the TV.
> 
> Rich


I have not, and would like to kill the non functioning Directv2pc thing.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave_O said:


> I have not, and would like to kill the non functioning Directv2pc thing.


I know what you mean. There must be a way to get rid of all that clutter. Somebody must know how...anybody???

Rich


----------

